#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  well drilling process handbooks...

## markus8alf

BAKER HUGHES
Corrosion Mechanics
Geological Procedures
New motor Handbook
Navy Drill Motor Hanbook
Coiled Tubing Handbook

ENI
Completion Design Manual
Completion Procedures Manual

TENARIS
Selecci&oacute;n y dise&ntilde;os de tuberias
Casing Tubing

HALLIBURTON
Surface Well Testing

SAUDI ARANCO
Drilling Manual



SCHLUMBERGER
Completions Hydraulics Handbook
Completions Primer
Driller Stuck Pipe Handbook


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: well drilling process handbooks...

----------


## nour140

Thanks ..........

----------


## whitebear

thank alot...........

----------


## ezio23

Please peaple sent me another link....please

----------


## jorgeeliasrojas

Could you reupload please?

----------


## nnarvind

This link does not work . kindly reupload to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. thank you

----------

